# Babies got their first face shave...soooo cute!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh for gosh sakes! I just can't stand the cuteness!!!! They simply melt my heart!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wonderful <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

They all have the too cute factor. Adorable puppies.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Those are some BEAUTIFUL puppies! Really love the Red with the black collar, it has a 'sweet' face!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so how did they handle being worked on? wriggly? unfazed? they are really darling, however they reacted.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

patk said:


> so how did they handle being worked on? wriggly? unfazed? they are really darling, however they reacted.


The little guy with the red collar was the first one done and he was a MONSTER! The little boy with the blue collar was the last, and he was a saint. The four in between were varying levels of monsterdom and saintliness. We figured the first one was such a stinker because he had never heard the clippers before and by the time wee blue got done he had heard them through five other pups. Trillium is going to pick red up and run the clippers often around his face and feet to familiarize him with the sound and vibration. I am sure he will improve before he goes to his new family.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh thery are so adorable! I could just steal that little red one - reminds me of Ginger when she was a pup!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

They are little dolls! I love poodle pups with shaved faces, they look like people who have styled and combed their hair because it's all in waves where the topknot will grow. So cute!


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Cuteness overload! Look at that last picture, it looks like he wants out to explore.


----------



## P2alix (Jul 4, 2013)

I love those puppies Spoo cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweetp said:


> Cuteness overload! Look at that last picture, it looks like he wants out to explore.


He did, and he managed to escape from the basket. They all did. We had to keep putting them back in and snap fast. They are busy kids!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Love it! Now that we can see their faces, we can see their personality!
The first Red one looks like they are plotting revenge LOL!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

These are some that Trillium took...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

It was so fun seeing you and Bruce yesterday and you did such a lovely job on their faces. I just can't believe how cute they look now


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

What amazingly beautiful babies! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> It was so fun seeing you and Bruce yesterday and you did such a lovely job on their faces. I just can't believe how cute they look now


It always fascinates me to see how different they look when you get that fluff off their little faces, and how they begin to go from totally cute to pretty in mere seconds.

It was lovely seeing you folks too. Thanks so much for the enjoyable visit and lovely dinner!

And tell Betty my dogs smelled every single lick that slobber puss gave me!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh my goodness!!!!
There is nothing I love more than a fluffy puppy with a clean shaven face!!!!!

Thanks for starting my Monday on a good note!!


----------



## Cupcakes (Jun 10, 2013)

They are very beautiful! I wish that I could just take all them home and cuddle up with them! 

But yeah they do look way different with their faces shaven.


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I Just Died. I can't stand the cuteness, I want to smother them with kissing and hugs!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

What beautiful faces!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! They are adorable and so very pretty. You must be very proud. I love their little faces too.


----------

